# 29g reef starting up pics!!!



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

here are the specs-

29g tank
diy stand
penguin 330 for mechanical and chemical
fluval 404 for biological
seaclone 100 on the way
15lbs crushed coral substrate
20lbs base rock
5 lbs liverock(getting more from my 180 soon)
has been setup for about 2.5 months
light- powercompact, 65w 20,000k, 65w 10,000k
additives: calcium, iodine, essential elements, st&mb
fish- 1.5" purple pseudochromis, 2" firefish goby, 1.5" yellowtail damsel
inverts-1 lonely turbo snail, soon to be 50 .5"ers) 1 arrow crab soon to be put in the 10 gallon because he eats softies







, 1 condylactus anemone









only problem so far is the diatom algae but the tubo snail i got yesterday is great at it and im gettin 100 snails off of ebay(not turbos) and splitting them with my friend .

View attachment 57897

View attachment 57898

View attachment 57902

View attachment 57904

View attachment 57905

View attachment 57906

View attachment 57907

View attachment 57909

View attachment 57910

View attachment 57911

View attachment 57912

View attachment 57913

View attachment 57914


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice aquarium, lets see a full tank shot now.

J-Rod


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

great saltwater tank. I like it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its near impossible to get a full tank shot, i tried today for 15 minutes and didnt get one good pic. it is because the light is so bright and my cam is so crappy, its 2.0mp. all you can see is a bright blue thing with some white dots in it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice tank.

i love your anemone


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Get a better cam and full tank pic stat, i have been thinking about going salt on my 29 for a while.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

illnino said:


> its near impossible to get a full tank shot, i tried today for 15 minutes and didnt get one good pic. it is because the light is so bright and my cam is so crappy, its 2.0mp. all you can see is a bright blue thing with some white dots in it
> [snapback]986248[/snapback]​


yeah i know what u mean..... i have the smae problem.

J-Rod


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks great so far, that arrow crab is CRAZY looking.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea show a full tank shot


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

did u buy the seaclone 100 yet? if you did see if you can return it. its not a very good skimmer at all. if your using it for hang on back, i'd go with a aqua-c remora, or a CPR bak-pak


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

nice pics! I like the crab too!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------

